# VIA/GO Montreal to Niagra Falls, ON



## scrollmaster (Oct 15, 2019)

My wife and I need to get to Niagra Falls, ON from Montreal on 10/28. I can do in one connection on VIA Business #65 Montreal to Toronto.. then have approximately 1hr wait to catch the GO Lakeshore train to Niagra Falls, ON. I know the GO is a transit train. Are these clean, safe trains on GO? My wife is also handicapped and is there any luggage help on Go? Travel a lot on Amtrak LD trains but absolutely no VIA or GO experience. I would be perfectly content to ride VIA Rail to Toronto then pick up a car and drive to Niagara Falls. I have tried three car rental agencies but so far I cannot find one that I can pick up a car in Toronto and drive it one way to drop off at Niagara Falls Ontario.


----------



## jiml (Oct 15, 2019)

GO Transit are very nice bi-level trains. They are both clean and safe. However, there is no baggage service whatsoever. There is no baggage car, no redcaps, no luggage racks, etc. You are fine toting your own luggage onto the lower level of any car and there is extra space in the handicap cars during off-peak hours, which means as long as you're not headed to Niagara Falls after 3 pm. This is first and foremost a commuter train and will be crowded after 3 pm as far as the Hamilton stop.

The VIA service, which would require an overnight stay in Toronto, actually uses Amtrak single-level equipment and also has no real baggage service. You can get redcap assistance when boarding in Toronto, but you're on your own in Niagara Falls.


----------



## Urban Sky (Oct 15, 2019)

Another thing to keep in mind is that you need a plan B in case you miss your connection in Toronto. I would assume that GO transit would honour your ticket for a later connection, but that would force an additional transfer in Burlington from the Lakeshore West line onto the connecting GO bus to Niagara Falls.

To be safe, I would probably take one train earlier (63 rather than 65), in order to have a 3-hour rather than 58 minute transfer. Maybe call VIA customer service and explain your situation, to enquire what your options are...


----------



## OBS (Oct 16, 2019)

In regards to your rental car, it has been my experience that if you want to do a one way rental, you need to rent from an airport location. I couldn't get any downtown either, but from YYZ, no problem.


----------



## jiml (Oct 16, 2019)

Urban Sky said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is that you need a plan B in case you miss your connection in Toronto. I would assume that GO transit would honour your ticket for a later connection, but that would force an additional transfer in Burlington from the Lakeshore West line onto the connecting GO bus to Niagara Falls.
> 
> To be safe, I would probably take one train earlier (63 rather than 65), in order to have a 3-hour rather than 58 minute transfer. Maybe call VIA customer service and explain your situation, to enquire what your options are...


To scrollmaster: This is good advice. When I initially responded I didn't look up your arrival time into Toronto. VIA 65 will put you there exactly during the time I suggested avoiding. By 4 pm the GO platforms will be packed - not the best for folks with any disability, and the Niagara Falls trains are very popular since they run express to outer suburbs. This will make boarding a bit of a mad frenzy. Definitely try for the earlier train from Montreal.


----------



## scrollmaster (Oct 16, 2019)

Thank You everyone... 
I finally have things worked out. We are staying at Marriott in Montreal and Niagra Falls so I called concierge at Montreal hotel, explained what I wanted and in 15 mins she called back and had me a rental setup for just what I need.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 17, 2019)

scrollmaster said:


> Are these clean, safe trains on GO?




I don't understand your question about safe trains on GO? Canadian trains are operated to similar safety standards as US railways and if you are wondering about your safety on board? Yes.....no fear! Travelling or walking around Canadian cities is very safe and GO Trains are clean:


----------



## jiml (Oct 17, 2019)

The new cab cars take some getting used to, but are apparently much better for the crew than the old ones.


----------

